# Should you plank everyday?



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

Some say it helps relieve depression and anxiety because of the muscle groups that are being stretched.



> Plank exercises have a particular effect on our nerves, making them an excellent means of improving overall mood. How? Well, they stretch out muscle groups that contribute to stress and tension in the body. Just think about it: you are sitting in your chair, at home or at work, all day long; your thigh muscles get tight, your legs get heavy due to being bent for several hours; and tension develops in your shoulders due to being forced to slump forward all day. These are all circumstances that put too stress on the muscles and nerves. The good news is that planks not only calm your brain, but they can also treat anxiety and symptoms of depression- but only if you make it part of your daily routine.


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Our troops do it to keep in shape in order to keep us safe. Probably a good workout.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

A strong core goes a long way toward a strong body, I'm sure it can be overdone but in moderation is a solid idea. As for relieving depression, they say exercise helps so a regular routine of some sort is advised


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Maybe. If you're practicing for a role as a robot in some kind of movie or something.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Hell yes. Core exercises are great for fitness and building muscle, which can reduce depression. Try the Greg Plitt trainer if you have the balls.


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

I'm physically unable to do that (still tried it today and failed) because I have a ganglion cyst on my right hand's wrist.


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

Cashel said:


> Our troops do it to keep in shape in order to keep us safe. Probably a good workout.


Remind me again, what are your troops protecting you from again?
Also, why are they doing it in the middle ****ing east?


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Orbiter said:


> Remind me again, what are your troops protecting you from again?
> Also, why are they doing it in the middle ****ing east?


Protect us, you and the rest of the free world from rogue nations.

You're welcome.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

I can see with depression in a mitigating point of view. But with anxiety I have plenty of room for doubt.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Don't do it every day. Like with every exercise you can overdo it which isn't healthy for your body and could actually do harm. I do that exercise twice a week but you can do it more than that if you want- just not every day.


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Orbiter said:


> Remind me again, what are your troops protecting you from again?
> Also, why are they doing it in the middle ****ing east?


The bad guys. There are bad guys in the Middle East.


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

I injured myself doing it, so it's a no for me. Never again.


----------



## indielife (Jun 17, 2015)

I did this a lot during school gym hours. I hate it with a fiery passion.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

A certain part of my body like to plank every morning . And evening . And randomly throughout the day at it own free will


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

Cashel said:


> The bad guys. There are bad guys in the Middle East.


Ok, I see.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

This exercise causes backache. I tried doing it a few years ago but gave it up as my back was hurting from it.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

doing press ups and sit ups strengthens the core too... i have done planks in the past but i prefer the aforementioned exercises, 

not sure about every day tho, stress any muscle enough through a targeted workout, and resting that muscle untill recovery is as important as doing the exerciser in the first place.


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

I used to do planks every day. Then I got bored. I actually find stretching to be more relaxing.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*motivation comes from anywhere*

a good source can be boredom

can't remember when I decided to use plank to replace pushups this summer

2 minutes several times in half an hour

taught first in physiotherapy in stroke unit in hospital 2009
a bit effortless, awkward & uncomfortable, just achy

any source of anger, breeding determinedness

I reckon the muscle firming should fix the back

building up sweat at home puts me off planking or any other exercise. I like a way to warm up in winter. Exactly what I've always done in deep winter biking to gym & back home
but whole problem is humidity. I use that measure do choose a time. hot/cold is never the factor. 80%-100% kills my brain & breathing outside or indoors. any <70% is fine. usually about lunchtime, enough sun evaporates the moisture so I'm comfy


----------

